# Would 800 rms be too much for stock alternator and stock battery?



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

so I had decided to go with a powered subwoofer for my 14 Cruze Ltz (RF punch p300.12) and now I’m just thinking of using a new SA 10d2 I have still in the box. I’m gonna be running NVX 4 gauge wires along with the NVX xploc2.. Would the stock alternator and battery be able to handle 800 rms? I’m either thinking of using a pioneer gm-d8701 (800rms @ 1 ohm), RF 750.1, or kicker 46cxa800.1 (also 800rms @ 1 ohm).. Any thoughts that could help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ThinnestShark11 said:


> so I had decided to go with a powered subwoofer for my 14 Cruze Ltz (RF punch p300.12) and now I’m just thinking of using a new SA 10d2 I have still in the box. I’m gonna be running NVX 4 gauge wires along with the NVX xploc2.. Would the stock alternator and battery be able to handle 800 rms? I’m either thinking of using a pioneer gm-d8701 (800rms @ 1 ohm), RF 750.1, or kicker 46cxa800.1 (also 800rms @ 1 ohm).. Any thoughts that could help me out? Thanks.


The only reason I looked at your post was because I had no idea what the title meant. If you want to change the title, let me know and I can help. You may get more traffic to a more generic description.


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> The only reason I looked at your post was because I had no idea what the title meant. If you want to change the title, let me know and I can help. You may get more traffic to a more generic description.


I changed it now, thanks for the heads up, it did look confusing


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm running about 1600 watts with one 75x4 amp, one 75x2 amp, and one 1200x1 amp all on my stock original battery and original alternator with zero issues. My system is about 3 years old. I think you will be fine.


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

MB2014LT2 said:


> I'm running about 1600 watts with one 75x4 amp, one 75x2 amp, and one 1200x1 amp all on my stock original battery and original alternator with zero issues. My system is about 3 years old. I think you will be fine.


Do your lights dim? I feel like just slapping a Sundown sam 500 rms amp to it.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Go for it....It will be OK .


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dug this out of the archive.....









Chevy Cruze A-Pillar Build


I first met Mike about 5 or so years ago at a car audio event in Syracuse where he was kind enough to give me a demo of his truck. This is when i was still very new to this hobby and had pretty much zero experience with a proper sounding car (i still listen to the first song he used to demo the...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## ThinnestShark11 (Jan 24, 2020)

MB2014LT2 said:


> Go for it....It will be OK .


What amp are you using for your sub set up if you don’t mind me asking? And do you have the big 3 done?.. That’s a sweet custom job in that Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Recommended reading from this forum:

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2

EDIT - And a bit more info just in case:
No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
XtremeRevolution's Subwoofer Boxes


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

800w ÷ 14.5vdc = 55.17 amps... 
6 awg is sufficient but 4awg would be better if you plan on going bigger.
You'll be fine... 
Think twice... buy once


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

800w RMS - 4ga up to 12ft, 2ga after that.


800w/.707RMS
_ -------------------_. = 78.3a peak.
14.5vDC










+


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Ooo got me on the rms... lol


----------

